
Ask HN: Anyone know of a quality online art journal? - poletopole
Any art school graduates here? I want to get into the habit of making vector artwork as a developer but dribbble is mostly derivative and isn&#x27;t curated. I&#x27;m looking for an affordable digital art journal that is less exposition and more illustrative--kind of like Envisioning Information by Tufte.
======
krasicki
[https://www.facebook.com/efluxeflux/](https://www.facebook.com/efluxeflux/)

~~~
poletopole
Looks good, the journal's site that is.

~~~
krasicki
Content varies. Some is excellent.

